# Toc Bike Id, Unique Stars And Circles On Chainguard



## thatonejohn (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey guys, picked this one up today at an auction.  I'm thinking Gormully and Jeffery?  Also the wheels are steel, no wood involved.


----------



## barracuda (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Not G&J too crude in construction to be theirs,  Mead used this guard 1900-1905 ish.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

This is the bike with a star and circle chainguard that has me thinking G&J  http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2012/05/gormully-jeffery-model-28-bicycle.html


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

Yup, I see similarities in chain guard embellishment but not the frame construction .  Most times accessories were not proprietary,
Thats my pal in your sample pic, lol.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 23, 2016)

I meant frame construction is too crude to be G&J


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2016)

It was a catalog accessory.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

catfish said:


> It was a catalog accessory.




That's a pretty blanket statement... does anybody have a catalog with the chainguard in it?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 23, 2016)

Victor maybe?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 29, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> . does anybody have a catalog with the chainguard in it?




Similar guard,   Mead 1901


----------



## locomotion (Jun 29, 2016)

yes both these chainguards were accessories as they were also available on CCM bikes, they are both in the 1918 catalogue


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 29, 2016)

I had that chainguard on a  Arrow  -New England bicycle supply if I remember correctly    juvenile bike from about 1910 ish


----------



## thatonejohn (Jun 29, 2016)

locomotion said:


> yes both these chainguards were accessories as they were also available on CCM bikes, they are both in the 1918 catalogue




Thanks for the catalog info, this is the info in the 1918 CCM catalog that's online.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 30, 2016)

with the ghost paint image of the head badge only Victor come to mind as having a similar head badge


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> That's a pretty blanket statement... does anybody have a catalog with the chainguard in it?




Here ya go.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 2, 2016)

catfish said:


> Here ya go. View attachment 335431



not the same chain guard ...... missing the circles!!!

what brand catalogue is that page from?
that Aluminium chain guard is a piece of art!!!    WOW
at 4-5 times the price of the other guards, can't be too many of those around


----------

